# Started a new one today...



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Another beauty!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Another beauty!


Ah, those precious Kodak moments - every effup was covered in that photo shoot - good work!


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Yup. Cabinet removal today--demo tomorrow. Can't wait to get down to bare studs! Personally, I like the window that goes way below and behind the kitchen counter!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I love demo day!


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

the day of stress relief!!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just curios because of the recent thread we had about kitchen remodeling sales process, how did you sell this project, design build, or t&m? Also are the cabinets stock or are they going to be custom?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I think they need a few more shut offs in that sink base


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Yup. Cabinet removal today--demo tomorrow. Can't wait to get down to bare studs! Personally, I like the window that goes way below and behind the kitchen counter!


That space behind the counter is where all good flies go in winter.

You know, don't you, that when you do get down to the studs, there is going to be unexpected issues that could not be anticipated, right?

And you also know, that when you call the HO in to explain, they are going to stand there, blinking like a wall-eyed cow?

So whatcha going to do then, smart guy?
(God, How I hate that part of the job...)


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> That space behind the counter is where all good flies go in winter.
> 
> You know, don't you, that when you do get down to the studs, there is going to be unexpected issues that could not be anticipated, right?
> 
> ...


Dont make it an wild life preservation issue now.. :laughing:

Looks like you have your work cut out for you! Looking forward to the progress pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Just curios because of the recent thread we had about kitchen remodeling sales process, how did you sell this project, design build, or t&m? Also are the cabinets stock or are they going to be custom?


Since the job i priced in the other thread ("homeowner counteroffer") never came to fruition, I picked this job up as a subcontractor. I bill out the same as my own jobs, run them how I want, get my discount from the lumber yard, but don't get the markup on subs. Best part is, I don't have to deal with the HO. It's part the reason why I wanted to bid that job higher, because I had this as a good fall back.


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

Good luck, keep us updated!


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Yikes. There really isn't much holding this house up. I felt like the house was going to collapse after stripping the lathe and plaster!


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I see many change orders in your future. 

And if your going to sister a stud why not do the whole damn thing, I mean really.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the photograph, but that's not even 2x4, it's strapping :blink:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh man you're gonna have to rebuild that whole wall.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

That drain needs like three more couplings ... I love the little surprises opening up an old wall yields.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

How do you decide where to start and stop? That's always my challenge on something like this. Some jobs I've worked on they would have been ahead to tear the house down and rebuild...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Yikes. There really isn't much holding this house up. I felt like the house was going to collapse after stripping the lathe and plaster!



picture of da rodent---^



> Dont make it an wild life preservation issue now..


Uh-huh, now who KNEW ahead of time what was gonna turn up?

ME!!! So there... neener-neener


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Finished wall demo and did a good cleanup. Started tearing up the floor to get to the original. Turns out there are 2 layers of strip fir subfloor (the black in the photograph is the upper layer), a layer of 1/4" luan, vinyl, another layer of 1/4" luan, and another layer of vinyl.

The strangest part of the whole thing is that when you look in the basement, ALL of the floor joists are new, with new LVL beams, and lally columns. This is ALL under the original flooring with no fasteners into the new joists (from above or below) :blink:. So the whole 1st floor is essentially floating. to make it extra difficult, they fastened radiant tubing to the underside of the subfloor. So when I go to fasten it down, I can't miss! I'm also a bit perplexed because despite of all of the new floor joists, the floor is nowhere near flat or level. Good times.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

So, if you are a subcontractor on this job what exactly is the G.C. for this job doing? Is he just a project manager? Or are their more aspects to the overall job that he is also in charge of?


----------

